# Question about artificial lures from beach



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm fishing obx again this spring for the first time in 10+ years. While I'll be very excited to catch anything, I would love to catch something on artificial. I've caught tons of blues and Spanish on metal and understand that scenario. But what about something else on artificial from the surf? What do you recommend ?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

white 3" gulp shrimp on 3/8 oz jig head.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Mirrolure 52m


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

What would I expect to catch on the gulp and the mirrolure?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Depending on what time in the spring, I'd leave the mirror lures at home. More of a late fall/winter thing. The gulp shrimp on a jig head is how I take most of my surf flounder and a few trout and reds as well. I really like the 3in shrimp white with a green tail. Invest in some light fluro leader, have picked up Pomp's and whiting on the jigs as well.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

That's exactly the kind of thing I'm looking for. Something to have a chance at whatever is there


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

John Freeze???


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

Adam said:


> John Freeze???


. Yes sir. The original!


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Probably been 15 years! 

Small white bucktails with 3-4" Gulp mullet on the back will catch everything in the surf. Dust off those old drum rods too, I'll be there mid-April, hit me up. We oughta get all the old faces back together again sometime.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Thumb-Burner!!!! Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Franklin7X57 (Aug 5, 2006)

:fishing:


----------



## Missed Again (Oct 17, 2017)

What length and type action should the rod be throwing the 3/8 jig/3-4” shrimp combo be? Which class reel is best? Do you think this outfit is suitable for inshore as well?


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

A standard inshore rod is typically 7 feet. From the surf i throw with 8-9 feet. Many people use salmon/steel head rods for trout and puppy's in the surf. Pair it with a 2000-3000 size reel and 10-15lb braid.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

I fish 7' 1/4-- 3/4 oz spinning with a 3000 Stradic and 10# braid with 15# floro leader


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah white bucktail jigs with an appropriately-sized Gulp mullet threaded on the hook are very popular. I sometimes run a double bucktail rig with one about 12 inches up the line. Might want to avoid that if Bluefish are around though if you don't want to fool with them or lose rigs. Bottom seems to get the flounder, top seems to get trout.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Adam said:


> Probably been 15 years!
> 
> Small white bucktails with 3-4" Gulp mullet on the back will catch everything in the surf. Dust off those old drum rods too, I'll be there mid-April, hit me up. We oughta get all the old faces back together again sometime.



what colors gulp mullet would you reccomend


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Fast retrieve or slow drag/bumping off of the bottom?


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I catch more flounder with a slow drag/drag and pause.


----------



## Skullhooker (May 5, 2018)

Sounds fun, gonna try that.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

TT 11 and a pair of pliers for minimalist all day beach walk n' casting


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

you can also throw swimming plugs like a mag darter or similar.the jointed bombers work well too,with a slow retrieve


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

dawgfsh said:


> white 3" gulp shrimp on 3/8 oz jig head.


I second this. My nephew was fishing Ocracoke while the family swam and relaxed and slayed the flounder. Meanwhile, folks were casting and retrieving a variety of stuff with no luck. He fished the above combo just in the wash and beyond I guess.

I've also had luck with the tandem rig as well.

Of course, a Carolina-rigged mullet is awesome.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok, I'll admit, I'm a newbie here and have been reading the posts to catch up on the techniques being used. I'm used to fishing Florida and have had success using DOA Shrimp, mirrodine's and paddle tails. Are those effective in the surf as well? It's been close to 20 years since I've been to the Outer Banks, will be there in October and staying in Avon.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Trevfishin said:


> Ok, I'll admit, I'm a newbie here and have been reading the posts to catch up on the techniques being used. I'm used to fishing Florida and have had success using DOA Shrimp, mirrodine's and paddle tails. Are those effective in the surf as well? It's been close to 20 years since I've been to the Outer Banks, will be there in October and staying in Avon.
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


If the wind/current is favorable, you can use them. Mirrodines are more of an inshore lure as they're a bit light. Most people use Mirrolure 52M and it's variants in the surf. They say very little to no action and just keeping the line tight but I've never had a bump doing that so I stick to soft plastics. DOA shrimp are about the same as Mirrodines, if it's castable then you can definitely pick up some fish on it. Paddle tails are a bit easier as you can pick your jighead weight. Take a good assortment from 1/4-3/4 oz. If you need more than that then I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Good to know...I've seen them add the bullet weights to the front of the Mirrodines to add distance and depth. Have several 52M along with some Zara Spooks for the early morning hours. What about glass minnow artificials? Haven't googled their range just yet...

thanks for the response.


----------

